# LONDON | The Stage | 115m | 38 fl | U/C



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

"The Stage will be a new, mixed-use development with a unique Shakespearean twist. Located in the heart of Shoreditch, this offering will include 412 luxurious apartments set within a 37-storey tower, over 400,000 sq. ft. of office, retail and leisure space, and a world-class heritage centre".
















Demolition of the old building is completed: 








:banana:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 13. Almost topped out lol
@Hudson11 could you change its status and move it to the main section? 

DSC_5532 Spitalfields Commercial Street and Elder Street London view of Principal Tower Marketing Pavilion Skyscraper 4 Principal Place EC2A Worship Street and The Stage Skyscraper under Construction by Michael G Spafford, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 12:*

2022-02-12 12.59.02 by James, on Flickr


----------

